# Big Feral Colony



## Machez (May 23, 2011)

I went for my day off workout this morning on the spit, stumbling over rocks, driftwood, etc... great cardio. On the way back to the car found the feral colony I read about last year. Pretty healthy group, looks like several people are feeding them. Being August, lots of kittens and young cats. Most ran from me, but a few stayed as I grabbed the old folding film camera from the car. I am going to head out again with a more modern camera in the next few days.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww lovely pics. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

They do look fairly well cared for I would guess, though, that no one has done TNR (trap, nueter, release) on this colony yet? 

I wonder if NOAH (located in Stanwood, WA) would be willing to help get all those cats fixed? They do feral cats for free, but it is a bit of 100 miles away from Port Angeles.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That has got to be a precarious place to live in rough weather. 

How many cats are there? Is there any effort to TNR?


----------



## Machez (May 23, 2011)

There is TNR action going on, found this article from last March -

Port Angeles residents provide two squares a day to colony of feral felines on Ediz Hook [**GALLERY**] -- Port Angeles Port Townsend Sequim Forks Jefferson County Clallam County Olympic Peninsula Daily NEWS

and yes, weather can get real ugly, they live on a narrow spit meant to shelter Port Angeles which takes the brunt of the weather from the Straight of Juan De Fuca. Plus there is a big Coast Guard station out there, and a boat launch. It is a hard place with eagles too - I am sure some of the ones that have disappeared have been snatched by them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im always amazed at the harsh living conditions that ferals have. Im grateful there is a compassionate group of people helping this colony.


----------



## Goodie (Sep 1, 2011)

I live in Port Angeles and feed the cats and kittens on Ediz Hook. I have photos of those same ones. The top tabby is sibling to the white kitten shown and there were four white ones. Someone grabbed a white one when they were smaller and has it as a lovely pet. The bottom photo is from a family of 4 or 5 orange kittens, a runt tabby, and the cutest black and orange calico. The whites are pretty shy, but will come out some. They are very conspicuous with their coloring, and I was afraid of eagles getting them. They seem pretty smart and wait until almost dark to appear, and none are missing except the captured one. They are absolutely beautiful! The orange group play on and in front of the rocks. Last night we fed them and made a toy with string and a loop and a bunch of them were going crazy playing. One orange one was batting at my husband's wiggling fingers. I've seen the man in the article hand feed the older tabby cats and he can pet and rub them up. The one eating on the rock in the article high fives my husband all the time. He's one of our favorites. If they are being TNRed, I see no signs of it. I've seen about 30 adult cats out there and none have notched ears. I just found these cats a couple months ago while taking photos of the sunset, and I fear what winter will bring. There are people feeding, but it doesn't seem organized and the cats always seem hungry when we show up about every other day. It might be because we only feed canned foods. There are at least two raccoon families out there stealing the dry. We sit and watch the cats eat the canned food so we know that they get it. I find it hard to believe they get two squares. There is supposed to be work done soon on this area with big trucks and machines bringing in rocks to stop erosion. I fear they will just mow over the cats and kittens!


----------



## Machez (May 23, 2011)

Goodie said:


> There is supposed to be work done soon on this area with big trucks and machines bringing in rocks to stop erosion. I fear they will just mow over the cats and kittens!


When are they planning to start the work?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you organize a TNR? Can you build shelters further down the beach and feed them there once theyve gone thru the process of the relocation period of time. Someone needs to step forward to save these precious souls. Maybe you can be the impetitus?

My TNR group went in and trapped all the ferals living in a trailor park that was slated to be leveled for the constrution of storage units


----------

